# ssd samsung 830 oem ver. problem



## skare (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello!

I have problem with ssd samsung 830 (oem version) built in my laptop because I can't use full features of Samsung Magician Utility 4.0.
I  only want to use samsung magician utility, it has very nice interface,and really like it.I 'm having trouble to update firmware on my ssd. Present firmware on my notebook is CXM05H1Q, and I want to update it with official samsung firmware CXM03B1Q. Is it possible and how I manage to do that?I am aware that is not possible to update in windows by utility samsung because this utility only shows basic information of drive, it does not detect it samsung drive, it doesn't show info of whether is sata 1,2,3. I only manage to run the test of writing/reading speed,iops etc...
Is there any chance I could use Samsung Magician utility with full options available?
In attachment I send screenshot of SMU of my ssd.






Is there any way someone could suggest me somekind of solution to solve this problem. Is firmware update problem or?

Best regards,

Damir Andric


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 28, 2013)

Download file: Samsung Magician version 3.2 @ http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/MZ-7PC256B/WW

You may have a compatibility issue with version 4.

At the top of this page, when logged into TPU, find "User CP", navigate to System Specs and fill out information on your setup.


----------



## skare (Mar 28, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> Download file: Samsung Magician version 3.2 @ http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/MZ-7PC256B/WW
> 
> You may have a compatibility issue with version 4.
> 
> At the top of page find "User CP", navigate to System Specs and fill out information on your setup.


where is that "User CP"? i can't find it, on samsung pages or magician interface?
version 3.2 also claims not supported samsung drive-
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=34oyjxl&s=6


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 29, 2013)

User CP is on this web page above ^^^.

Contact Samsung, it sounds like a defective drive.


----------



## terrastrife (Mar 30, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> User CP is on this web page above ^^^.
> 
> Contact Samsung, it sounds like a defective drive.



This is an OEM drive, the point of contact is the OEM.


----------



## skare (Mar 30, 2013)

terrastrife said:


> This is an OEM drive, the point of contact is the OEM.


yes, hp is oem. but why i need to contact hp? hp got no utility to maintain drive, they tell me to contact samsung,and samsung tell me to contact hp.sounds like table tennis.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 30, 2013)

skare said:


> yes, hp is oem. but why i need to contact hp? hp got no utility to maintain drive, they tell me to contact samsung,and samsung tell me to contact hp.sounds like table tennis.



Typical HP  :shadedshu


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 31, 2013)

Does the Samsung 830 say OEM on the drive?  What does the paper label look like?  Same as retail?

If not,  don't offer that information to Samsung. Just go with the manufacture date on the drive. Say it was a gift.

*You could also put the drive in a Windows desktop system and try updating it from there.*

It's hard to help you as you have not listed your hardware, as requested.

What SIZE drive, 128? http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/MZ-7PC128N/AM

256:http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/MZ-7PC256N/AM

Did you download the firmware zip file first?

It's the reason the post has had so few replies.  Asking for help means others need better information as to your setup.

HP, what model, what bios, what OS, how old, warranty, etc... 

If your HP Bios is not the most recent and you have neglected their updates, then maybe that is the reason for your issue.


----------



## skare (Apr 1, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> Does the Samsung 830 say OEM on the drive?  What does the paper label look like?  Same as retail?
> 
> If not,  don't offer that information to Samsung. Just go with the manufacture date on the drive. Say it was a gift.
> 
> ...


I accept critics about few info I gave. my version of disk is samsung MZ7PC256HAFU-0001H.












I downloaded firmware from samsung site but could not use it because when I burned .iso image file, and boot windows again I couldnt read anything, because interface is unreadable.
bios version is current, the most recent one:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...wLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-115328-1
Its brand new hp 8570 w mobile workstation P/N:A2X01AV with windows 7 ultimate x64 sp1 on it.warranty is  three year for computer, sorry cannot find apostrophe(on old machine tat button was shift+*,but on this I cant find it (these symbols I get when using this keyboard button +*¸) I hope pictures are at a glance.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 1, 2013)

Your pictures don't display, at least for me. There is a TPU site limitation to the size of the pictures you can display. I think it's 2mp.

When you say you could not read anything due to interface unreadable, is it a language barrier issue?
Flash program should run in a DOS environment or if using the Samsung Magician software, from Windows.

YUMI works for ISO flashing using a usb thumb drive 4GB minimum: 
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/

I think you should try putting the Samsung 830 drive in a desktop Windows system to flash the drive, then put it back in the laptop.  It should not be this hard to accomplish but maybe HP locked the system somehow or there is another barrier that is causing the issue.

Is the hard drive AES encrypted and needs a password?  Can the password be removed, drive flashed, then password reinstalled?  Look in Bios for system encryption or if your using Bitlocker from Windows Ultimate.

You may have to un-encrypt the entire drive, flash, then re-encrypt the drive.

Looking at this: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...EnvOID=4061&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=4

This: http://bizsupport2.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c02876562/c02876562.pdf

Secure Boot: http://bizsupport2.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c03654081/c03654081.pdf

Encryption: http://bizsupport2.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c03453264/c03453264.pdf

My Samsung 830 did not have any of these issues in a desktop environment running Windows 8 and using Magician 3.1, 3.2 or 4.0.

HP: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...502&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=4061#113100


----------



## skare (Apr 1, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> Your pictures don't display, at least for me. There is a TPU site limitation to the size of the pictures you can display. I think it's 2mp.
> 
> When you say you could not read anything due to interface unreadable, is it a language barrier issue?
> Flash program should run in a DOS environment or if using the Samsung Magician software, from Windows.
> ...


sorry for images! I tried to upload once again.
























When trying to boot with iso tool the letters aren t full, many pixells remain blank, and cant recognize text. It is not language barrier. I used cd rom for booting, I m afraid hp put something to the drive . I will try other solutions and will let you know.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 1, 2013)

Have you tried the Performance Optimization tab or OS Optimization tab?  Just to see if those areas would force recognition of drive?

Have you tried reinstalling Magician on top of the old installation;(a repair)?

In the Bios, have you tried switching from AHCI to IDE, just to flash, then switch back to AHCI?

Found this:  
Some functions of the Samsung SSD Magician software may not work properly on PCs using the SSD in a RAID configuration. In particular, the Magician software may not be able to detect the Samsung SSD in such a scenario.

The Samsung SSD Magician application may not be able to detect the Samsung SSD in some PCs with AMD’s Microprocessor (Chipset) if the old version of the AMD AHCI driver is installed on Windows 7. To remedy this, install the latest version of the AMD AHCI driver or use the standard AHCI driver provided with Windows 7.

I've read that Norton anti virus may cause issues.

Found this post:  http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1717468


If an Intel system you may need to uninstall IRST, flash, then reinstall Latest IRST driver after flash: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...apid+Storage+Technology+(Intel®+RST)&lang=eng

Latest Intel AHCI driver: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20110&keyword=ahci&lang=eng


----------



## skare (Apr 7, 2013)

*re:*



jsfitz54 said:


> Have you tried the Performance Optimization tab or OS Optimization tab?  Just to see if those areas would force recognition of drive?


Yes I have, here are the results, optimization is taking too long.










> Have you tried reinstalling Magician on top of the old installation;(a repair)?


Yes I have, no use of that.


> In the Bios, have you tried switching from AHCI to IDE, just to flash, then switch back to AHCI?


windows can't boot in ide mode, BSOD.
Found this:  


> Some functions of the Samsung SSD Magician software may not work properly on PCs using the SSD in a RAID configuration. In particular, the Magician software may not be able to detect the Samsung SSD in such a scenario.


My ssd isn't part of RAID cause I use only one disk at time.


> The Samsung SSD Magician application may not be able to detect the Samsung SSD in some PCs with AMD’s Microprocessor (Chipset) if the old version of the AMD AHCI driver is installed on Windows 7. To remedy this, install the latest version of the AMD AHCI driver or use the standard AHCI driver provided with Windows 7.


My processor is intel product i7 3520 M.


> I've read that Norton anti virus may cause issues.


I use kaspersky pure 3.0 as security client.



> Found this post:  http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1717468


I found that irrelevant for my problem. The main problem is that hp put something on the drive, I need to remove it, and that's the problem. Can I do that by flashing firmware? I can't use magician tool for that. Alternative way to flash firmware isn't recommendable because I don't see what I 'm doing when boot cd with .iso tool of fimrware.



> If an Intel system you may need to uninstall IRST, flash, then reinstall Latest IRST driver after flash: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...apid+Storage+Technology+(Intel®+RST)&lang=eng
> 
> Latest Intel AHCI driver: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20110&keyword=ahci&lang=eng


I will do that after I flash the firmware, there 's no sense to that before.
Sorry for late reply, I was unavailable for 4-5 days.
Thanks for reply, keep in touch, I shall reply if find something.
best regards,
damir


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 7, 2013)

skare said:


> windows can't boot in ide mode, BSOD.



It does not mater that it can't boot to Windows, your asking how to flash firmware on the drive.

In the Bios you need to change primary boot option to Optical Disk and also change AHCI to IDE (or not, need to try both ways).

When your done, you can change first boot device back to Hard Drive.

When the computer boots, it runs a DOS program off the optical drive disk (bypasses/disregards Windows) to flash the new firmware. (Windows does not run at all.)

Once the Flash is completed, usually at the A:/ drive prompt (or some other indication that the Flash was successful), you shut down, reboot to bios and change back to AHCI and reboot again.



skare said:


> Alternative way to flash firmware isn't recommendable because I don't see what I 'm doing when boot cd with .iso tool of fimrware.



YOU DON'T NEED WINDOWS FOR THIS!  AND YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO SEE ALL STEPS OF THE FLASH PROCESS.

Use YUMI (PenDriveLinux) and change from Optical Drive to USB Drive as First Boot option.

You seem hung up on using Magician from Windows environment.

There is more than one way/path to complete your objective.



skare said:


> My ssd isn't part of RAID cause I use only one disk at time.



Just because you don't need/use RAID does not mean that it is not setup that way in Bios.  You need to look and confirm that this is not the hang up.

*ALSO: Is this your personal laptop or a business laptop that was given to you for your use?  I ask because maybe your employer has locked the laptop to keep its interests out of others hands.  Is there a LoJack system in place? http://store.lojackforlaptops.com/s...=UWGrsQoBAlkAABuO0QMAAAA1&rests=1365355441509*


----------



## skare (Apr 7, 2013)

I managed to start DOS based update utility, but I got info (Isuppose because I couldn't see best)"ssd not supported" and turns me back to DOS with command A:\SAMSUNG\DSRD with cursor flashing. I can't figure out why. I changed option ide/ahci in BIOS, but nothing hasn't changed. this yumi I suppose is way to try to update firmware via usb bootable drive, I 'm not got used to linux OS/interface.thanks for trying to help me out.


> ALSO: Is this your personal laptop or a business laptop that was given to you for your use? I ask because maybe your employer has locked the laptop to keep its interests out of others hands. Is there a LoJack system in place? http://store.lojackforlaptops.com/st...=1365355441509


it is my pc, not the business one.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 7, 2013)

skare said:


> but I got info (Isuppose because I couldn't see best)"ssd not supported"



I am surprised for 2 reasons:
(1) the machine is fairly new and as such I would expect current firmware on the drive
(2) it still did not recognize drive.

I would ask HP for elevated support and also ask Samsung for help as well, play both cards and don't mention it is an OEM drive.

If you have not backed up the drive to an external source, then I would do that right away. 

Make sure you also make the 3 DVD rescue disks so you will have copies of your Windows and all the drivers for the laptop.

As a long go around, after making the disks, you could reformat the SSD drive (*quick format ONLY for SSD*) in a secondary system and try flashing the drive empty.  Then reinstall Windows from scratch using the 3 disk set.

If you try YUMI then:
download program
insert an unused 4GB or larger USB drive
run YUMI
it will make the USB drive letter "G", format box checked (fat32)
scroll down list to select "unknown iso"
in Browse for media: point to Samsung iso file
let program run
it will ask if you want to add additional iso files, say no and exit

then you select USB in Bios for 1st boot option
boot from G drive: YUMI will load
scroll to selected iso and run/select.

When complete it should indicate successful flash, reboot and change Bios from USB to HD disk.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been looking at the HP website for your laptop.: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...257502&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=4061#120

Have you tried this?: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...wLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-116946-1






I can't help but wonder if the drive is encrypted via face recognition software or fingerprint reader.  Any thoughts?

Have you looked at the "Software - Security" update section:


----------



## skare (Apr 8, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> I am surprised for 2 reasons:
> (1) the machine is fairly new and as such I would expect current firmware on the drive
> (2) it still did not recognize drive.
> 
> I would ask HP for elevated support and also ask Samsung for help as well, play both cards and don't mention it is an OEM drive.


I contacted samsung once more and will report about reply.
Back up will go after that.



> If you try YUMI then:
> download program
> insert an unused 4GB or larger USB drive
> run YUMI
> ...


sounds not complicated.which are chances  I will succeed flash firmware with yumi if I didn't manage with dos update utility? drive isn't encrypted via face recognition software or fingerprint reader.


----------



## skare (Apr 9, 2013)

*samsung faq*



> When will SSD Magician be updated to support the new firmware (CXM05H1Q)?
> 
> Got a new HP laptop with a MZ7PC128HAFU ( drive. SSD Magician shows the drive has a firmware version of CXM05H1Q, which isn't available in support yet. It also claims that the drive is not a supported Samsung drive. Has anyone heard if/when SSD Magician will get an update to support the new drives they are shipping?
> 
> ...


Pretty same problem that I hav, except drive capacity is 128gb.



> Question
> Can I use SSD Magician to update my firmware if my drive is connected as a USB drive (i.e. in a USB enclosure?)
> 
> Tags: repair issues, compatibility
> ...


I  tried this yesterday, but all remain the same. "Magician can't detect samsung brand drive or something like that", "or no samsung brand found on system".


> Question
> 
> 
> Samsung SSD Magician malfunction?
> ...


always the same, contact samsung or contact hp. It seems the samsung magician has very unique code software, and they are hiding it. 
the link of this discussion is at:
http://answers.us.samsung.com/answers/7463/product/MZ-7PC128N/samsung-mz-7pc128n-questions-answers/questions.htm?expandquestion=903772


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 9, 2013)

skare said:


> always the same, contact samsung or contact hp. It seems the samsung magician has very unique code software, and they are hiding it.
> the link of this discussion is at:



I think the issue is more the way HP formats the drive with is own key codes for unit serial number recognition, Microsoft Key code(s) and the way the backup/rescue partition is interlinked.

I think if the drive was quick formatted, in another system, so it was "factory fresh" then the flash process would work.

Dell and HP in the past, used to have a small partition with the OS key codes on the drive.  Once they were wiped or due to replacing the HD, this code area was lost.  I think this area is now part of the backup partition, since they don't provide OS disks anymore.

*If you wipe the SSD drive with Quick Format, you will need to delete (3) THREE partitions first, C & D(rescue partition)and System Reserved.*  When you run the 3 disk backup set, the backup partition will be recreated.  ***(All 3 partitions will be recreated.)***


If you only format the C:\ drive, you will not have cleared the problem to allow for flashing the SSD.


----------



## skare (Apr 11, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> I think the issue is more the way HP formats the drive with is own key codes for unit serial number recognition, Microsoft Key code(s) and the way the backup/rescue partition is interlinked.
> 
> I think if the drive was quick formatted, in another system, so it was "factory fresh" then the flash process would work.
> 
> ...


Something is not clear to me. Yes, I have three partitions C,D, & System reserved (100MB). I  think there was no recovery (rescue) partition in my drive, I think that drive I got with PC is rebuilt afterwards. It has been removed from other device. So, I need to delete all 3 partitions and make Quick format, and then I will be able to flash firmware with samsung one. I simply don't understand where 's that key code that bothers?How I will wipe that out? If I delete all 3 partitions, while installing new copy of win 7 I will create new partitions and default system reserved one (100 MB). So what shall I get If I  do that once again?
Thx for reply!
Damir


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 11, 2013)

The D partition is normally the recovery partition.

HP and others make it so that from a bios F11, or other F key at bios startup, it allows you to run the recovery program.

Recovery can also be activated from inside Windows BUT if someone deletes the link from the Windows side then Recovery from Windows is lost.

Some people make the Recovery Disk Set and delete the D partition to regain space. Not advisable for the average user.

For your needs, I would run Windows Backup and maybe a third party backup... redundancy to protect yourself.

Make the HP recovery disk set.  Usually 3 DVD disks.

To Format, you would put the drive in a secondary system, delete all partitions, Quick Format Only...so the drive looks like one large partition...then flash the drive.  Put it back in the laptop.

If successful, then you would run the 3 disk set for a clean install. This will create all three partitions again...reserved, C primary and D recovery.  Or at least that should be how it works.

By wiping all three area's the key codes should be deleted.  Sometimes the installation of another OS is needed on the drive to wipe old codes away but that's a longer explanation.



skare said:


> So what shall I get If I do that once again?



The hopeful outcome, for the laborious process, is that you are able to update the Firmware on the Samsung 830.

Questions:  





skare said:


> I think that drive I got with PC is rebuilt afterwards.



This is new information, late in the game.  I thought you were the original first owner of the PC.

What is on the D partition?

Why do you need "new" copy of Windows 7?   Your backup and 3 disk set should suffice.


----------



## skare (Apr 11, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> The D partition is normally the recovery partition.
> 
> HP and others make it so that from a bios F11, or other F key at bios startup, it allows you to run the recovery program.
> 
> ...


nothing,there 's no data.i have got it like this.I didn't buy in the store,but frome private person,and he asked if i want ssd or he will put mechanical drive classic hdd.i told him i will buy with ssd,all drivers and installatio files were on it.it has been taken from the other hp machine.i 'm not sure about that.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 11, 2013)

skare said:


> nothing,there 's no data.i have got it like this.I didn't buy in the store,but frome private person,and he asked if i want ssd or he will put mechanical drive classic hdd.i told him i will buy with ssd,all drivers and installatio files were on it.it has been taken from the other hp machine.i 'm not sure about that.



So it sounds like a pirated copy of Windows and you don't have the rescue information from D to make disks from...is that about right?

I hope it's not stolen.

Buy your own legitimate copy of Windows 7 and do a fresh install after you wipe the disk clean.  In this instance, only the system reserved and C will be created.  No D.

Or go back to whom ever you bought it from and ask for the disks or to make good on the problem.

This is not a HP problem it's a shady deal problem.


----------



## skare (Apr 11, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> So it sounds like a pirated copy of Windows and you don't have the rescue information from D to make disks from...is that about right?
> 
> I hope it's not stolen.
> 
> ...


no it 's not pirated copy. I bought it from hp administrator. I don't know how he got it. It' s not stolen, at least guy doesn't look like burgler.Maybe he reinstalled that drive, I 'm not sure about it.He formatted D partition as data partition, and C as system one. pc owns legitimate copy of windows, as I enter hp support assistant, they had info everything about my pc.
When I install for example fresh copy hp support assistant will know that is legitimate copy.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 11, 2013)

skare said:


> no it 's not pirated copy. I bought it from hp administrator. I don't know how he got it. It' s not stolen, at least guy doesn't look like burgler.Maybe he reinstalled that drive, I 'm not sure about it.He formatted D partition as data partition, and C as system one. pc owns legitimate copy of windows, as I enter hp support assistant, they had info everything about my pc.
> When I install for example fresh copy hp support assistant will know that is legitimate copy.



Something about your transaction with the HP Administrator is off.  HP does not format the drives this way.  He did not do a proper HP restore to factory conditions.  He basically destroyed the OS from ever being recovered to factory condition without ordering replacement disks from HP.  He didn't do you any favors.

If you have to order the disks form HP, expect about $35 to replace set. You will need Windows License Key Code from sticker on underside of unit.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...lc=en&jumpid=reg_r1002_usen_c-001_title_r0001

I would ask him for the software or disks.  He should have made the rescue disks.


----------



## skare (Apr 12, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> Something about your transaction with the HP Administrator is off.  HP does not format the drives this way.  He did not do a proper HP restore to factory conditions.  He basically destroyed the OS from ever being recovered to factory condition without ordering replacement disks from HP.  He didn't do you any favors.
> 
> If you have to order the disks form HP, expect about $35 to replace set. You will need Windows License Key Code from sticker on underside of unit.
> 
> ...


ok, so I need to back up system with 3 dvd-roms, you suggest me to to with hp tool.
I need to make rescue disc.Can I use Kaspersky Pure because I have those option in it?
After that, I pull out ssd from my pc, and put in USB case and connect to the other machine via USB port. Then I switch on th usb case, find disk in explorer,delete all three partitions and with right button mouse choose to format that drive (quick format).And afterwards, if I understand correctly would be able to flash firmware with samsung latest one I assume it's CXMB03Q.
After that I f I succeed I install fresh copy of windows 7 on flashed drive. Is it correct?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 12, 2013)

skare said:


> ok, so I need to back up system with 3 dvd-roms, you suggest me to to with hp tool.



*NO, NO NO, this part is wrong.^^^*

3 disks is to recreate HP Original OS system... YOU CAN'T, REMEMBER D partition.

What you need is an external HD.



skare said:


> Can I use Kaspersky Pure because I have those option in it? I need to make rescue disc.



Never used it, so I can't say.

The rest seems OK.

From now on, you are on your own.  You need to reread the entire post, I'm not going to repeat myself.


----------



## skare (Apr 13, 2013)

I have done like you said. I deleted all three partitions, made quick format. after that I put cd with firmware image, and everything is the same, not supported samsung drive, when clickin three times yyy i got A:\SAMSUNG\DSRD with cursor blinking. don't know what to do,only  didn't try to flash it with samsung magician app, but with cd iso image. Perhaps is smart call to give up, because don't know what to do anymore.mede back up on external drive.


----------



## skare (Apr 14, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> I've been looking at the HP website for your laptop.: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...257502&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=4061#120
> 
> Have you tried this?: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...wLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-116946-1


Yes, I 've tried, installed on pc, it created partition hp tools.





I think I need to physically remove hp firmware.
IDE\DiskSAMSUNG_MZ7PC256HAFU-000H1______________CXM05H1Q


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, the 'custom' HP firmware placed on your SSD is what's causing Samsung Magician to not identify your SSD.

The reason for the custom firmware is for warranties.
The HP custom firmware just makes sure the customer does not try to get Samsung to replace it as replacement is all up to HP.

This in turn has resulted in you not being able to use Samsung Magician.

As far as I know there is no way to flash your SSD firmware to the generic Samsung SSD firmware


----------



## skare (Apr 14, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Yes, the 'custom' HP firmware placed on your SSD is what's causing Samsung Magician to not identify your SSD.
> 
> The reason for the custom firmware is for warranties.
> The HP custom firmware just makes sure the customer does not try to get Samsung to replace it as replacement is all up to HP.
> ...


Yes that makes sense, but samsung should ensure support&maintenance application.I am not sure what is the problem to detect what type of disk is in pc, is it connected as ahci or ide drive,wear out information, option to clone disc to another ssd.as warranty issue  I accept that,samsung wants to refuse any responsibility,but whole bunch of 3rd party software can't detect any information of ssd.(ssd life for example detects that's ssd drive and the age of the drive, no other option at all, crystal disk is benchmarking tool,intel has its own intel ssd toolbox, hp or dell don't have app to maintain ssd). it's pretty strange.


----------



## skare (May 14, 2013)

So is there any chance to remove hp firmware?Samsung does not respond, tell me to contact hp, hp to contact samsung. How can that be? I won't buy samsung ssd anymore, I will buy adata, but samsung no more.


----------

